# Poster of the Season Award



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Please do not vote for yourself, but who do you think is the poster of the NBA season in the Dallas forum

Rememeber, this for the whole NBA season. Who do you think contributed the most throughout the whole season and would like to see posting again next year

Winner will get some kind of reward, and there will be one for poster of the offseason. 



Gambino
DHarris34Phan
Aussiewill
The Future7
yinyin
Bray1967
soulhunter
terry2damp
Tristan
Drewbs
mavsmania41
stevemc
fuzzrhythm
Mavs41
Kunlun
nutmeged03
SMDre
mavsman
_Dre_

If I forgot you, it was a honest mistake. I went through threads and those were the 20 (max) names that came to me, maybe you should post more.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

SmDre


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Gambino -- doesn't contribute as much anymore
> DHarris34Phan -- contribued much more earlier
> Aussiewill -- here long enough?
> The Future7 -- solid
> ...


Hm, not sure who to pick. It will be one of them ^


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

No DwyaneWade4MVP on that list? 
Just kidding!

I voted for _Dre_!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

:thand: Im so happy to be considered a candidate.

I vote DHarris34Phan


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm a candidate? And one of theo's thoughts.. What an honor...
I certainly havn't been here long enough, i showed up hyalf way through the season.

My vote is for AJ Prius/Dharris34phan, I've really liked alot of the things he's had to say. 

Also props to Theo and _Dre_ they do a great job running the board.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I really don't think there's any doubt who it is. We'll see if you people make the right decision. It's not hard guys.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino -- doesn't contribute as much anymore
DHarris34Phan -- contribued much more earlier 
[strike]Aussiewill -- here long enough? *2005 join*
The Future7 -- solid* 2005 join[/strike]*
soulhunter -- here long enough?
[strike] mavsmania41 -- here long enough? *Joined 2005*
 Mavs41 -- here long enough *Joined 2005*
SMDre -- solid *Joined 2005*
mavsman -- post enough?* Doesn't post enough**[/strike]*
 _Dre_ -- solid

So, the final candidates are
_Dre_
soulhunter
Gambino
DHarris34Phan


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^How can soulhunter get into the next round w/o a vote may I ask???


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's who I'm choosing to vote for, I still haven't voted


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I voted _dre_


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah i voted_dre_ as well. I haven't been active the last month for personal reasons. Theo knows.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Well that was sweet of someone to vote for me... :laugh:


----------

